# Filter Sampler



## OhMyGosh (Jun 27, 2007)

Interesting filter sample 'book' has 100 filters in a good size for holding in front of small flashlight.

The first few are are temperature changers - i.e. 5500K -> 4500K, 5500K->2800K etc.

In the back are 15-20 different diffusers that range from hardly detectable to very heavy.

In between is just about every color imaginable in light,medium,heavy with a little spectral resonse chart behind it.

Lots of fun to play with. You can get it here at Adorama for $2.50 (I was robbed by Edmund Scientifics and paid $8)

You can get the full size 20"x24" sheets for about $5 each.


----------



## Omega Man (Jun 27, 2007)

Standard shipping starts at $5.


----------



## chesterqw (Jun 28, 2007)

still way cheaper then edmund sci


----------



## Archangel (Jun 28, 2007)

You can pick up three for the $5 shipping.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 30, 2007)

I just ordered a set of these filters, primarily for curiosity sakes.


----------



## OhMyGosh (Jul 2, 2007)

I have been having a blast with these. Anyone else have a set yet?

My favorite is the first one #3410; 1/8 Roscosun CTO. It takes the 'blueness' out of the beam with minimal impact on brightness. Also listed as 5500K to 4900K color temp changer.

There are so many nice amber variations. I find I can pick any incandescent I like and find a filter to make an LED match it pretty close.
I even found one that will turn my quite purple-ish 100 LED 'house light' into a beautiful neutral white.

For diffusers I like tough 1/4 white to leave a little center brightness and tough 1/2 white for an even field that is good for close inspection etc. The 'silk' diffusers would be good for a bike light as they widen the beam a little without raising the height.


----------



## Archangel (Jul 2, 2007)

I got mine today, but just took a quick gander at them. They seem cool. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 5, 2007)

I received mine today; I'll spend some significant time with them tomorrow.
But I did randomly pull out two green ones, shined my Sonar (Blu-ray) laser through them, and they attenuated the violet radiation by at least 99.999%. I could look directly into the laser to view the diode itself; only a tiny violet spot was visible while the rest of the diode was well-illuminated.. :thumbsup:


----------

